

Stevey's Tech News, Issue #1 - fad
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/09/steveys-tech-news-issue-1.html

======
joe
I'm glad Steve doesn't take himself too seriously.

------
edu
What about videos showing how people uses iSuck on myTube?

Em, wait. Forget about it.

